# I Had My Hair Done Yesterday.



## xwithoutux (Jan 29, 2006)

My Hair

http://x1a.xanga.com/b31b17077663132.../b22426138.jpg 

http://x6f.xanga.com/928b16120213132.../b22425617.jpg 

http://x9c.xanga.com/9f3b1a041253032.../b22425812.jpg 

What It's SUPPOSED to look like..can anyone help me? 

http://xe4.xanga.com/c58b6a6667c3131.../b14728205.jpg


----------



## xwithoutux (Jan 30, 2006)

okay no ones looked at my thread?


----------



## Pushpa (Jan 30, 2006)

i looked  lol



mmm did u take that pic to the salon?


----------



## xwithoutux (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_i looked  lol



mmm did u take that pic to the salon?_

 

Yeah it changed.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I think it's all in the styling. Try blowdrying the shorter fringe like pieces in the front downward. If you have a flat iron, try that too, while flicking out the ends VERY slightly for them to be piecey...they shouldn't look like you curled/flipped them out, just so slightly that they dont blend in together. I also think you would look great as a blonde lol! HTH


----------



## so_siqqq (Jan 31, 2006)

Try blow drying your hair straight and flat ironing it. Then use some styling pomade and run it through your hair  and then shake your hair. Then smooth out sections using your fingers.That's the best way that I know of to achieve that texturized look.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Feb 3, 2006)

I would try blowdrying it straigt. And if you want to style the bangs in the front blow dry it in that direction. It also looks like there is volume at the crown, so i would take a round brush and give boost to the roots.  Then I'd put in a styling lotion, I highly recommend Avedas hang straight straightening lotion, it makes your hair shiny and sleek.  Dont apply to the roots, since you just gave it volume.  Concentrate on midlenght, and bangs then straighten.  To get your layers to stand out more Id put some pomade or whatever you like to style with on the tips.  
Good luck

p.s. i agree you would look great blonde or a strawberry blonde.


----------



## Cruella (Feb 3, 2006)

It looks like you need to use something to add texture.  Try a pomade or a wax to make it more piecy


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Feb 3, 2006)

blow dry the top upside down to add tons of volume, then dry the rest of it straight. then take a flat iron to the top ends and flatten them. continue to flatten the rest of the hair. and use a good hairspray.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Feb 3, 2006)

i would also go back to her,  and have her take the weight out of the sides.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_i would also go back to her,  and have her take the weight out of the sides. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
if i understand you right, i was going to say the same thing...the other girl's hair looks like it has TONS of layers going all the way down, making it thinner towards the bottom...and then i agree with what everyone else said about the styling! good luck!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caRpediEm17* 
_if i understand you right, i was going to say the same thing...the other girl's hair looks like it has TONS of layers going all the way down, making it thinner towards the bottom...and then i agree with what everyone else said about the styling! good luck!_

 
yep, thats what i meant


----------



## xwithoutux (Feb 4, 2006)

My hair after I fixed it...

http://images16.fotki.com/v275/free/...00_1691-vi.jpg

http://public.fotki.com/WithoutU/just_me/100_1697.html


----------



## JunkaLunk (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm feelin the bangs haha


----------



## inbigtrouble (Feb 5, 2006)

It looks a lot better, now!  Much more flattering and less "flat."  I hope you like it!


----------



## xwithoutux (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_i would also go back to her,  and have her take the weight out of the sides. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I made mom give me more layers in the sides and now I love it.  I just can't wait to get it highlighted.


----------



## melissa (Feb 7, 2006)

My hair is kinda similar to the girl’s in the picture because I also have shorter layers on the top of my head.  I agree with the other girls that it’s all in the styling to get that look.  

Try blow drying your hair straight, then flat iron it.  Then, to get the volume on the top, try the backcombing technique.  After, spray your hair sparingly (mostly on the ends otherwise it will look dirty) with a spray wax to get that piecey look…Texture by Enjoy or Sherbert Spray Wax by Schwarzkopf work really well.

Let me know if you want me to explain how to backcomb.  Hope this helps!!


----------



## chiq (Feb 7, 2006)

definately flat iron it..then piece the ends with wax

oh where would i be without my handy flat-iron, *shudders*

i remember on time it broke, and i started flipping out..


----------



## xwithoutux (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melissa* 
_My hair is kinda similar to the girl’s in the picture because I also have shorter layers on the top of my head.  I agree with the other girls that it’s all in the styling to get that look.  

Try blow drying your hair straight, then flat iron it.  Then, to get the volume on the top, try the backcombing technique.  After, spray your hair sparingly (mostly on the ends otherwise it will look dirty) with a spray wax to get that piecey look…Texture by Enjoy or Sherbert Spray Wax by Schwarzkopf work really well.

Let me know if you want me to explain how to backcomb.  Hope this helps!!_

 
Please explain back combing.


----------



## melissa (Feb 10, 2006)

To backcomb or tease your hair, take the very top layers and clip them.  Take the hairs under the hairs that you just clipped and grab a small section 1-2” in width.  Hold the end of this section straight up and away from the scalp with one hand, with the other hand, staring in the middle of the hair (between the ends and scalp) run a fine tooth comb down the length of the hair towards the scalp in short, sharp, stokes.  The hair will basically be tangled.  Spray the teased hair lightly with hairspray (aerosol works best).  Repeat the backcombing where ever you want volume, then take the top layers down from the clip and cover the backcombed or teased hair so that you can see them. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Its all how you style it.


----------

